# Salmon BLT



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Went to Publix, and this is what they has as a sample. I love Salmon, but any fish will do. The broiled grapefruit was just as good. Never thought about having Grapefruit broiled.


----------



## Rocko (Jul 8, 2010)

Awesome! dont know about that but few post down is my salmon blt...Sblt! amazing stuff and weny perfet on a breakfast bagels the next morning


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Yo! I had that on Friday at publix too! good stuff, but publix in gulf breeze only has farm raised salmon.. this recipe would be the FIRE with wild salmon


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

They had that today at the Publix on Innerarity Point.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

on the rocks said:


> They had that today at the Publix on Innerarity Point.


Did you sample it?


----------

